# Aww, look at the little kitty



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My little sis has just bought herself a kitten so popped round to take some photos


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb photos of a cute kitten! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

That is one cool cat, the look of innocence is wonderful, great pics!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the second one! :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

After being unlucky with this kitten and having to have the poor little soul put to sleep my sister has took the plunge and got herself another kitten.

Here he is, Alfie.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmm what sort of bite do these "kittens" have...

They could be dangerous.....





Very cute btw....

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aww, very nice! 

Glad to hear your sister and nephew have taken the plunge again. Here's hoping they have more luck this time! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Hopefully, this one seems more lively straight from the off. At the time we put it down to the first cat being placid that it was quiet but looking back maybe it was that way because it wasn't well.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the first little ball of fluff. Ginge looks similar to our new addition. We nearly called ours Alfie, but after much persuasion from me, I finally was allowed to call him "Arnie" - will get some pics up! Looks very similar, only he has a white chest and socks. He's a funny little bugger! Gotta love little kittens :thumb:


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

great pics.al ad a few to this thread

snowball(might have posted this before)

















and Charlie the terror of the 2 :lol:


----------

